# Ed Parker TV Commercials



## Hawke (Apr 26, 2008)

Ed Parker TV Commercials
http://youtube.com/watch?v=btg0bFK7TCk&feature=related

There are only two different commercials then it repeats three times.

Enjoy!


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Apr 26, 2008)

a master of marketing as well.


----------



## stone_dragone (Apr 26, 2008)

The Arthur Murray of *** kicking.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Apr 27, 2008)

There's a lot more video on that account too. It's housing the Parker Tribute videos.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 27, 2008)

I liked the roll the kid did with the kick after. And how Ed Parker introduced himself after he fights off everyone. Very well done!!


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 28, 2008)

Good stuff.  Thanks!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice piece of work


----------



## IWishToLearn (May 1, 2008)

I really like seeing history presented like this. I wish there were more of it available.


----------

